# Sproul's teaching on Dagon?



## 3John2 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Sproul\'s teaching on Dagon?*

I have been listening to the cd's from the Together for The Gospel Conference earlier this year. I was listening to Ligon Duncan teaching on the OT & he referred to a teaching by Sproul on Dagon. I would like to purchase those cd's of Sproul teaching on that however I do not know on what teaching series that was on. Does anyone here know?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe that is the series called The Holiness of God. But wait for further confirmation. He also has a book of the same title.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, it concerned when the Philistines took the Ark of the Covenant in battle and sent it from city to city in Philistia.


----------



## 3John2 (Oct 11, 2006)

I jujst read the Holiness of God just a few months back but I don't remember the references to Dagon. I know what the Dagon passages are but I do not think they were in the Holiness series. Can anyone confirm? Perhaps he elaborated on the teaching?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe he might have spoken about Dagon in his series _Chosen by God_.

His specific use of the passage is to show that the Philistines, for all their religious language, are really atheistic in their worldview. The Philistines do a scientific test to see if the cows pull the cart with the Ark back to Israel. They reason that, if the cows just wander, then all the plagues just happened by chance.

Anyhow, Sproul notes that, prior to that, when the guard walked into the temple of Dagon and discovers the statue has fallen over and broken and says: "Dag-gon...."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 11, 2006)

It may also have been a teaching series on The Sovereignty of God.


----------

